# Mezclador de audio de 3 líneas



## Sofia y Ana (May 8, 2007)

Estamos haciendo el credito de sintesis, de grado medio.
Queremos hacer un mezclador de audio de 3 lineas y 3 microfonos , y estamos buscando una buena base teorica.
Alguien nos puede recomendar alguna pagina, pdf, libro o similar para documentarnos un poco mas. Os dejamos el circuito por si acaso... muxas gracias.


----------



## Gabf (May 10, 2007)

que ics utiliza :S?


----------



## apertao (May 12, 2007)

Hola compañeras,el integrado suele ser un cuadruple como son: tl084-lm324,etc.
Lo importante aqui es adaptar impedancias de las distintas fuentes que se conectan como son:linea,micro,phono,etc.El amplificador operacional lo que hace es sumar o restar señales, suele llevar ganacia unidad para que no influya en la salida.Lleva los condensadores electroliticos para desacoplar continua y nada mas.Es un sistema muy simple pero efectivo,espero haber ayudado.


----------



## samtel (May 14, 2007)

Yo he realizado este mezclador http://www.electronica2000.com/mezcladores/mezclador4.htm) pero en mono. Lo he provado con bajo i guitarra electrica i suena muy bien ingulso sin haverlo puesto en la caja aun. No lo he provado con señales tipo linea, pero jugando con el gain i los volumenes seguro que puedes mezclar lineas con microfonos y cosas asi.

Si quieres definicio, lo unico que te pudeo decir es que el amplificador esta como sumador inversos, con el gain controlas la cantidad de amplificación que quieres i con los levels ajustas lacantidad de senyal que quieres que entre o que salga. (No se explicarlo mejor). Los condensadores, como han dicho ya sirven para desacoplar asi puedes ahcer una "massa virtual para que el CI tenga comp punto medio de tension los 6 V.


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 16, 2009)

quiero saber si el orden de las etapas es correcto en este dibujo, la verdad no se muy bien si poner el pre(ajuste de tonos) antes o despues del mezclador


----------



## rogerca (Mar 31, 2009)

como estan colegas yo tambien estoy diseñando un mezclador para 3 lineas y de entrada un microfono. Pero es posible tener como entrada un microfono de una computadora, a mi criterio este tipo de microfono no genera suficiente corriente para que llegue a la entrada del mezclador o me equivoco.


----------



## rogerca (Mar 31, 2009)

Como un consejo al circuito que esta al inicio, es mejor si el potenciometro se coloca en la retroalimentacion de los operacionales 741  ya que a la salida se genera menos ruido y permite trabajar con poca corriente por lo que de entrada podemos tener mp3, rca etc.


----------



## gamaliel34 (Ene 25, 2012)

hola compañeros los capacitores de entrada son 10 microfaradios? y que quiere decir esa PL que el condensador es polARIZADO O que, perdonen pero estoy por armarlo y soy principiante. gracias

alguien tiene el pcb de este esquema?


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 31, 2012)

Primero arme el prototipo en una placa universal, son faciles de usar y tambien al momento de conectar.


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 31, 2012)

gamaliel34 dijo:


> hola compañeros los capacitores de entrada son 10 microfaradios? y que quiere decir esa PL que el condensador es polARIZADO O que, perdonen pero estoy por armarlo y soy principiante. gracias



Compañero gamaliel, ese esquema quien lo dejo no coloco bien lo que es en realidad, no es PL subo el diagrama original es I/P que significa Input/priority


----------



## gamaliel34 (Ene 31, 2012)

gracias compañero ahora si lo entiendo incluso hasta lafuente que usa.gracias


----------



## smith17 (Jul 12, 2012)

Necesito diseñar un circuito mezclador de señal de audio con amplificador operacional, el caul tenga una ganancia variable de 1 a 10 y que posea tres señales de entrada, a las cuales se les pueda variar sen forma independiente la ganancia de cada una de ellas desde 0,5 a 10.
las señales de entrada, deberan tomarse como referencia de amplitud 0,5 vpp a una frecuencia de 100hz a 12khz.
TENGO UN CIRCUITO DE MEZCLADOR PERO NO SE COMO CALCULAR LA GANANCIA Y LO DE LOS VALORES PICK TO PICK.


----------



## crimson (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola smith17, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Moví tu tema a un hilo afín, para no crear tantos temas de lo mismo:
*04)*_ No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno donde se habla de lo mismo. _*Usa el buscador.*

Para la ganancia del operacional fijate por acá:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_OpAmpNoInversor.asp

y para el valor peak to peak fijate por acá:

AMP25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A

Saludos C


----------

